# Skilltree Hunter lvl77



## Stossdämpfer1 (21. Dezember 2008)

Tach,

was haltet ihr davon  Skill-tree


----------



## animonda (22. Dezember 2008)

Stossdämpfer1 schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> was haltet ihr davon  Skill-tree




Schlechter Trollversuch. Geh weg oder gib dir das nächste Mal mehr mühe.


----------



## Ov3erp0v3r3d (21. April 2009)

Ehm naya also ein Groooßer fehler is mir augefallen bei zuverlässiger schuss und meisterschütze 
also du skillst verbesserter zuverläss. schuss und machst nur ein läppigen point auf meisterschütze ? naya da musste echt nochmal was dran machen !!


----------

